# braided fishing line problems and word of wrning to all



## Zofchak

Steve_D said:


> I will never use braided line again. It literally BURNS through the material in the eyelets. I destroyed three rod tips in a month because of braided line. All that heat and friction causes something fierce!


 This was a problem with some of the first lines on the market, but it's hardly an issue at all anymore. I actually wore cuts right into the steel bail roller guides on a few Shimano reels with early versions of Spiderwire or Gorilla Braid (Can't remember which one). I have been using Power Pro and Tuff Line braid for nearly a dozen years now with zero issues. If you are using older or very inexpensive rods stick to 20lb test and up of Power Pro of Tuff Line and you will not have any issues.


----------



## Zofchak

swaprat said:


> could it be some one wound the right amount of line on the spools? i had seen this at a local walmart. some one loaded bow string waxed thread on a braided line package it was spider wire green line to be exact. just thought i would say some thing that you could smell the bee's wax on the package and line. smelled same as a bow string line just thought i would warn a few people. broke two pike off last year just figred it out this year. when re-loading my reel i could smell the bee's wax gave it a good tug and it poped that easy. i think i got it at walmart but mite have been gander or meijers? so if you do not see braid in the line and smell wax on the package it is bow string line.




Did you spool the reels yourself? I think it would be fairly easy to recognize a spool that had been tampered with. The line would not be perfectly distributed over the spool, and the center of the label would have been punched or removed and replaced. 

There is a known problem of counterfeit braided line being on the market (Especially on Ebay). The problem seems to have died down a bit, but a few years ago there were many reports of people buying bulk spools of Power Pro and getting some kind of inferior knockoff. I don't think it would be much of a problem on the smaller spools (125-300 yards), but the 1200 yard bulk spools are quite expensive and those were the ones that were being counterfeited. The most notable difference between the authentic line and the fake was said to be an inconsistent diameter and mid line failure for no apparent reason. 

All that being said, most problems problems with braided line are far less sinister. The vast majority of failures in braid are due to damage from defective or damaged guides or reels. Just a tiny little burr of mark on a guide can saw through the line just a bit, and after enough casts it will cause the line to fail. The easiest way to check for damage is to run a small piece of cotton ball through the guides. Any places where the cotton catches or hangs up should be inspected for damage and replaced or filed down.


----------



## PaleRider

Zofchak said:


> All that being said, most problems problems with braided line are far less sinister. The vast majority of failures in braid are due to damage from defective or damaged guides or reels. Just a tiny little burr of mark on a guide can saw through the line just a bit, and after enough casts it will cause the line to fail. The easiest way to check for damage is to run a small piece of cotton ball through the guides. Any places where the cotton catches or hangs up should be inspected for damage and replaced or filed down.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jjc155

Always make sure that the amount of line on the spool is the amount that should be there too. 

I picked up a 250 yard spool of Suffix 832 from cabelas about 2 months ago, go home and there was only about 80yards on the spool. Some douche spooled up his reels and returned it for a refund. 

Bad part is that I put an "x" on the back of the package with a sharpee before I returned it and I found that the same package was back on the shelf a week later, even though I told the lady a the return desk what the deal was, 

J-


----------



## scooter_trasher

Next time I re-spool my baitcasters I may just use Dacron lasts forever never gave me any problems, I have had spider wire come loose without warning , with virtually no tug at all, just boop there she go's, most likely knot slip after time.


----------



## swaprat

another problem with spider wire so be warned! see link this time it's mono...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4692265#post4692265


----------

